# Nutrition



## AHemlocksLie (Oct 16, 2010)

I've been living out of my car for a while now, working and trying to get into a place of my own, and while I haven't really had any problems with living out of my car, there is one challenge I've found that I haven't figured out how to overcome. I tend to eat a lot of fast food because it's easy, it's a meal, and sometimes most preciously of all, it has meat in it. 

Without a fridge, I'm rather limited in terms of things I can get that don't spoil, and I'd really like to be able to eat more healthily. Admittedly, I've never had to do grocery shopping before this, so I dunno what I'd buy even if I DID have a way to keep it from going bad. With the extra limits on what I can get, I haven't got a damn clue and have resorted mainly to things like granola bars and canned foods like beans, corn, and fruits. What can I get that'll be okay to store in a car and won't make me feel like shit to live off of so I can start dropping the McDonalds habit?


----------



## Doobie_D (Oct 16, 2010)

Get a big ass bag of rice dude. You have a car therefore you can cart around a decent stove/ cook up set-up and mass Lbs. of rice. Also Texas (in general) has a bad ass dumpster scene so you shouldnt have a problem finding addables to yer nightly "stirfry" Rice is very cheap.


----------



## Crocodile (Oct 18, 2010)

Add dry beans to that list. You don't even have to boil them. Just soak them overnight in water and they're good enoug to eat after that.


----------



## Doobie_D (Oct 18, 2010)

true. gotta get that full protien


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx (Oct 21, 2010)

i tend to pack alotta nuts, seeds, and beans. you can get big ass things of refried beans hella cheap, and usually corn tortillas are less expensive then flour, dumpster fruit and veggies and you got yourself a good meal goin. or you could always liberate Flintstones vitamins from a local grocery store, save a bottle to eat, and use the other bottle(s) to return to Walmart, where you can buy all the food you want with a gift card.


----------



## GutterGrayse (Nov 15, 2010)

If you want meat, find a small butcher shop and get jerky in bulk. To keep the rest of your nutrition in get fruits and veggies that don't spoil easy, such as avocados and bananas. Seeds and beans keep you full.


----------

